# Авиация > Однополчане >  415 иап пво туношна

## Intruder

Из "паутины" - "выжимки" о 415 иап
415  иап ПВО    аэр Тун&.doc
Дополнения и исправления приветствуются...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group3kpvovch40/album/...0/857950277264

----------


## Leonid Krylov

На следующей неделе вернусь в Москву, посмотрю свои записи: у меня выписки из исторического формуляра есть. Плюс, естественно, данные по участию 415 ИАП в Корейской войне.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Облом - что то исторический формуляр 415 ИАП я не нашел. По 133 ИАД, в которую он входил во время б/действий в Корее, нашел, по другим полкам этой дивизии, - 147 ГвИАП и 726 ИАП, - нашел, а по 415-му - нет... Делись выписки куда-то, может позже удасться найти.
Привожу данные из формуляра 133 ИАД.
В эту дивизию, входившую в 88 ИАК 64 ВИА Московского района ПВО, 415 ИАП (п/п 10223) вошел в июле 1950 г., перейдя в нее из 315 ИАД 58 ИАК 26 ВА ВВС. Базировался на аэр. Хотилово.
Начал переучивание на МиГ-15, к 1.12.50 на нем вылетело 50 летчиков.
28.03.52 вместе с дивизией убыл в Правительственную командировку, пересечение госграницы 12.04.52, штат 15/39, базирование:
- с 16.04.52 – Мукден Западный,
- с 09.07.52 – Аньдун, 
- с 16.08.52 – Дапу, 
- с 20.01.53 – Мукден-Западный.

В августе 1953 г. убыл в СССР, 13.09.53 в составе 133 ИАД прибыл в Ярославль, аэр. Туношна. Дивизия вошла в 56 ИАК 52 ВИА ПВО.
В 1956 г. переучился на МиГ-17Ф, в 415 ИАП их было 14 шт., в т.ч. с СРД-1., 12 летчиков 415 ИАК летали на МиГ-17ПФ.
с 01.01.58 полк перешел на штат 39/705 (40 с-тов, 56 л-ков). В этом же году 2-я АЭ начала переучивание с МиГ-17ПФ на МиГ-19ПГ.
На 01.01.60 МиГ-19ПМЛ освоили 9 л-ков , на 01.04.60 - 13 л-ков.
С 25.03.60 в связи с расформированием 133 ИАД, 415 ИАП подчинен Ярославскому Корпусу ПВО.

Участие в б/действиях.
ВОВ: 4648 с/вылетов, сбито 49 с-тов противника.
Корейская война: 2665 с/вылетов днем, 4 с/в ночью, 192 групповых вылета, 95 групповых в/боя, 590 ч/боев, 204 ч/стрельбы. Сбито 28, подбито 9 самолетов противника.
Гв. п-к Шевелев П.Ф. сбил лично 2 F-86, 1 F-84, подбил 2 F-86, 1 F-84;
пп-к Носов П.Г. сбил лично 1 F-86;
м-р Богданов Г.И. сбил лично 2 F-86, 1 F-80;
м-р Поливайко Е.И. сбил лично 1 F-86;
к-н Гутченко В.Ф. сбил лично 1 F-86;
м-р Панов В.М. сбил лично 1 F-86, 1 F-84, подбил 1 F-84;
м-р Ширяев И.А. сбил лично 1 F-86;
ст. л-т Сокуренко Н.М. сбил лично 1 F-86, 1 F-84, подбил 2 F-86;
пп-к Петров К.П. сбил лично 1 F-86;
к-н Лепиков В.П. сбил лично 1 F-86, сбил на счет полка 1 F-86 и 2 F-80;
к-н Филиппов В.В. сбил лично 1 F-80;
к-н Данилов С.Д. сбил лично 3 F-86, подбил 1 F-86;
ст. л-т Титов А.И. сбил лично 1 F-86, подбил 1 F-86;
к-н Пронин И.В. сбил лично 1 F-80, сбил на счет полка 1 F-86;
к-н Сапрыкин С.З. сбил лично 1 F-80;
к-н Дедиков сбил на счет полка 1 F-86;
ст. л-т Черноморец подбил 1 F-86.

Данные по победам приведены по итоговому докладу 133 ИАД, однако есть нюансы. Приказом к-ра ИАД № 029 от 30.01.53 были сняты 3 победы над Ф-86 у трех летчиков: Лепикова, Ширяева и Акимова. У Лепикова и Акимова снятые победы в приведенном списке отсутствуют, а у Ширяева победа осталась. Та же самая картина в итоговом докладе 415 ИАП. При этом, в историческом формуляре 133 ИАД за 415 ИАП числятся 27 побед. При этом отмечу, что, скорее всего, Лепикову победу (4.09.52) сняли незаслуженно. Судя по американским данным о потерях в этот день - она была. Но, так как по другим победам есть вопросы, то я все оставил как в итоговых документах.

Потери боевые: 5 летчиков (ст. л-ты Титов и Затолокин,к-ны Пронин и Аликин, м-р Богданов), 11 МиГ-15бис сбито, 23 повреждены. 
Небоевые потери: 2 МиГ-15бис потеряны в авариях.

----------


## NikMur

На форуме *ЯИРО* автором этих строк опубликованы следующие сообщения

*(с. Шопша и деревни прихода (Ярославский у./Гаврилов-Ямский р-н) - Страница 4 - Ярославская губерния: сёла и деревни - Форум ЯрИРО)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Отправлено 09 Июнь 2016 - 18:08 
*...
«Русские Витязи» потеряли одного из лучших пилотов, командира звена, гвардии майора СергеяЕрёменко. Его многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения Су-27 разбился 9 июня 2016 года,в 10.25, при возвращении на базу после показательных выступлений на церемонии открытия памятника
Авиаторам России в Пушкинском районе.
...
В данном случае летчик знал, что он в любую секунду может катапультироваться. Но у него была
задача обезопасить тех, кто находится под ним. Внизу была деревня, он стал уводить самолет.
Совершил героический поступок, пожертвовал собой, чтобы не пострадали невинные люди».

http://www.mk.ru/inc...oval-soboy.html*

Подобная катастрофа произошла около Шопши в 1957 году. Это было или весной, или осенью - школа работала, и все, кто был на занятиях, наблюдали эту картину. Самолет был из Туношны - там был военный аэродром, и самолеты часто пролетали над Шопшей. У машины возникли неполадки - и летчик стал избавляться от боекомплекта и уводить самолет в безлюдное место. Рухнул он за селом - летчик не успел воспользоваться парашютом.
По рассказам родителей, автор этих строк был на месте катастрофы (видимо, с бабушкой) и пытался "помогать" в тушении (видимо, самолет еще горел). Ввиду малости лет в памяти ничего не осталось.
В 1960х годах был собран материал о погибшем летчике, но эта тема была почему-то закрыта (тогда не афишировали катастрофы в нашей стране). Теперь это все утрачено, во всяком случае, хоть что-то найти не удалось... 

Отправлено 10 Июнь 2016 - 19:57 
Цитата
...
*Подобная катастрофа произошла около Шопши в 1957 году...
*
Случилось это в мае 1957 года. Самолет был МИГ 17 (менее вероятно - МИГ 15). Очевидцем катастрофы был Вяч. Ал. Белов (1940 г.р. живет в Шопше). Самолет разбился на южной окраине села. В.А. Белов тогда работал водителем и как раз в это время подъезжал к Шопше со стороны Ростова. Он первый оказался около самолета. Машина еще не горела, летчик находился в кресле, фонаря на кабине не было, и рука пилота с часами свисала из кабины. Вяч. Ал. попытался вытащить тело летчика, но он был пристегнут (видимо, к катапульте). В это время случился взрыв (авиационной пушки или пулемета) и самолет охватило пламя - подойти к кабине было невозможно. Вскоре из Туношны прибыли солдаты - было установлено оцепление. Когда достали тело летчика, оно уже сильно обгорело. 
•    
Отправлено 11 Июнь 2016 - 17:19 
Л.В. Муравьев также был свидетелем этой катастрофы, он прибыл позднее, когда выставили оцепление. Однако он утверждает, что год был 1958. Еще он сообщил, что летные происшествия были в Шопше и раньше. К счастью, без жертв. Во время войны на поле со стороны Селифонтова вынужденно сел штурмовик (видимо, ИЛ-2). Позднее, в стороне Гаврилкова, приземлялся биплан (ПО 2?).

В.А. Белов настаивает, что год был 1957. Он как раз только получил права, хотя ему в то время было 17 лет (это отдельная история). 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Помогите, пожалуйста, установить фамилию летчика

----------

